# Retiring in Isla Mujeres



## jcdisci

My wife and I want to retire in 2020 and will have $3,000 +/mthly guaranteed income. Could someone contact us with information on how to do this, where to start, etc? Done all the research we can so far and it looks like beautiful Isla Mujeres is going to be home!

Doug and Sherri Underwood


----------



## chicois8

You start by visiting the Mexican Consulate nearest your home in KS. Make an appointment and they will give you a list of the paperwork needed to start the process...You can also go online and start by filling out the visa application form on the GOBMX website...hope this helps


----------



## Split the USA

jcdisci said:


> My wife and I want to retire in 2020 and will have $3,000 +/mthly guaranteed income. Could someone contact us with information on how to do this, where to start, etc? Done all the research we can so far and it looks like beautiful Isla Mujeres is going to be home!
> 
> Doug and Sherri Underwood


Real estate there is $$$ expensive!


----------



## lagoloo

We had a place all picked out before moving to Mexico. Then we checked out the year around temperatures and humidity, along with average rainfall over the years. We changed plans at that point. (smile)


----------



## chicois8

I do not think I could get used to living on that small an island ( 7KM x 650 Meters ), I remember looking out the second story hotel window and seeing the Caribbean and turning around and seeing the the bay and mainland...Then the booze cruise from Cancun would arrive and turn the peaceful island into a Disneyland....Speaking of Island Fever click the you tube link below:


----------



## HolyMole

chicois8 said:


> I do not think I could get used to living on that small an island ( 7KM x 650 Meters ), I remember looking out the second story hotel window and seeing the Caribbean and turning around and seeing the the bay and mainland...Then the booze cruise from Cancun would arrive and turn the peaceful island into a Disneyland....Speaking of Island Fever click the you tube link below:
> 
> "Island Fever" by Jimmy Buffett - YouTube


Agreed. Wonderful for a week or two. Full-time? It's one thing to be able to jump in the car, or take a taxi or bus, to get that widget or thingie you need, but having to take a ferry every time? Not me. But each to his own.


----------



## LoggedIn

HolyMole said:


> Agreed. Wonderful for a week or two. Full-time? It's one thing to be able to jump in the car, or take a taxi or bus, to get that widget or thingie you need, but having to take a ferry every time? Not me. But each to his own.


This and more. We thought that Sanibel, Fl would be home...until we stayed there for a few months. Would have left before except the rental was prepaid.

There is a psychological impact about living on an island, especially a smaller one, that cannot be comprehended unless you have experienced it.


----------



## Isla Verde

HolyMole said:


> Agreed. Wonderful for a week or two. Full-time? It's one thing to be able to jump in the car, or take a taxi or bus, to get that widget or thingie you need, but having to take a ferry every time? Not me. But each to his own.


I have it even better. For most things I need I take a walk to the appropriate store or tianguis, no vehicle required!


----------



## HolyMole

Isla Verde said:


> I have it even better. For most things I need I take a walk to the appropriate store or tianguis, no vehicle required!


Good point: I should have added "walking". According to comedian Steven Wright, "Everywhere is within walking distance, if you have the time."
One can walk just about anywhere on Isla Mujeres - well, the north end anyway - the problem is the small-sized community and the resultant lack of services. Before I would commit to long-term residence on Isla Mujeres, I'd spend at least a couple of months there....just to make sure I didn't go bonkers.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you do go bonkers, you might just stay.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> If you do go bonkers, you might just stay.


And vice-versa!


----------



## ElPocho

Check out Bacaral, Quintana Roo.


About 40 miles from Chetumal.


----------



## chicois8

I believe ElPocho is talking about Laguna Bacalar about 23 miles north of Chetumal......


----------



## ElPocho

chicois8 said:


> I believe ElPocho is talking about Laguna Bacalar about 23 miles north of Chetumal......


That is correct. 
I think it will become a place to go.
I saw a lot of young suntanned backpackers. 









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmcntsh

We are looking to move down in spring/summer in 2020. We live on an island in NC., so we are familiar with island living. It is just something you get used to. It took us awhile but now we would have it no other way


----------



## citlali

It is already full of tourists not like Tulum or Playa but way too many for my taste.


----------

